# Remington 1903



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Guys

My brother in-law inherited a Remington 1903 from his late father and he gave it to me to clean up a bit for him.

It is labled .30 cal and it is a long action so I am assuming it is a 30-06?

The rifle is a bit different from the ones I have looked at online, it has a sporterized stock much like the one on the picture below, but it appears that the ebony fore-end was removed because there is a very angular line at the end where it looks like the ebony piece would go.

It has a lyman (I believe that is what they are called) flip up sight and the metal seems to be in pretty good shape.

Can any of you tell me much about these rifles so I can pass it along to my brother-in-law?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I also think it's an 30-06. Other then that I can't help. Maybe ask .45 he was around back then. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I also think it's an 30-06. Other then that I can't help. Maybe ask .45 he was around back then. :wink:


Nice try Al.....it ain't a 30-06........ask Loke !!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Remington started making the 1903 in 1941. By then the .30-03 had been long gone, so I can't think of anything else it could be other than .30-06 if it's still original.

I sold a Remington 1903 a couple years ago and it was chambered for .30-06.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":s8zpv6qa]I also think it's an 30-06. Other then that I can't help. Maybe ask .45 he was around back then. :wink:


Nice try Al.....it ain't a 30-06........ask Loke !! [/quote:s8zpv6qa]

OK Loke ,,,,,,,,What is it ? Several say 06.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I stand corrected. The 1903 is a little longer case (brass) than the 1906 model and the bullet although .30 caliber is a little longer. So says Google search engine.  You da man .45.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is most likely an 03A3. And as such is a 30-06 unless it has been rebarrelled or rechambered. Having been sporterized, it is hard to say. Where are the model markings? They should be on the top of the receiver ring. There is a forum out there that can give you all of the details about the gun such as manufacture dates, and such. But my work computer won't let me find such things.
By the way, you can shoot 30-06 ammo in a 30-03. As Al said, the 06 neck is shorter, and the 03 was loaded with a 220 grain round nose bullet, the 06 was loaded with a pointed 150 grain bullet.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The rifle you have is of the US 1903 variety and was the standard issue rifle for US troops from around...you guessed it, 1903, until around 1936 when the Garand became our standard issue rifle. Millions of these rifle where made by various makers. Remington, Springfield Armory, Smith-Carona and others. 
Hundred of thousands of these fine rifles were sold to the public and most where modified to some extent or the other ranging from simply shorting the wood to make them look a little less "military" to using the action only to make a completely new rifle. Most were hacked up by the owner and used for a few years until that time when he could buy a nice new Remington or Winchester.
As far as value goes, rifles that have been modified have vary little value beyond that of an old hunting gun that belonged to your grandpa. Simply put, no one will pay much for one any more. 
In a modified state, the rifles have ZERO collector value and have ZERO historic value.

One more thing, if you are asking what caliber it is, you had better ask a gunsmith to be safe. It literally could have been rechamberered for a number of different rounds. Don't guess, don't take some nucklehead (like me) from this forum's opinion, if you do not know FOR SURE what the chambering is, do not shoot this rifle!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys! I know he won't sell it because it belonged to his father but it's good to have some background on it too. Thanks again


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The 1903 was a great rifle during its time. Basically a Mauser clone, but it was good enough to serve as out main battle rifle during WWI, and as a sniper rifle in WWII all the way into the early parts of Vietnam. Roughly a 60 year service history, I'd say that's pretty dang good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I came across this ad today, for a 69-page owner's manual on the '03:

http://www.cornellpubs.com/old-guns/ite ... em_id=2612


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Bax,

Remington's production of the 1903 started at the advent of WW2 when the u.s. armorys (springfield& rock Island) could not keep up with demand. Remington's version simplified the machining steps, utilized more stamped parts, (primarily the magazine) parkerized rather than blued finish, and had a simple peep rear sight. The model was adopted as the 1903-a3, and the sniper (read scope ready) version the 1903-a4. later most contract production of (war time)1903s were fitted with 2 groove barrels rather than 4, to speed production under war time duress. These were all well built, and utilized good steels and up to date manufacturing processes. there are early 1903s (serial numbered before 800,000) rock Island arsenal and Springfield models that had suspect heat treating of the receivers, later versions used nickeled steel of better quality ( i'm simplifing the whole story there) but the remingtons are among the best of the guns. all of them were originally in caliber .30-1906. later into the '50s and 60's the 1903s were sold surplus, very cheap, especially for returning GIs who got a first hand taste of the rifles and wanted to go/start hunting on a budget, and many, many of these were sporterized and rebarrelled and re chambered, sometimes without markings on the barrel to show a caliber change.

I personally own one that has all the original barrel and looks, but has been altered and rechambered for the .308 Norma magnum, I would advise a quick check by a gunsmith with a barrel guage for headspace anyways, and perhaps if nessicary a chamber cast to ensure the caliber. it would be cheap insurance. far more than an Eye or a few fingers.

Bax, they are good guns and a lot of fun to shoot, as well as pure nostalgia. good luck with it. Curly 1969


----------

